# Consulta sobre antigua soldadora eléctrica.



## Rufineitor (Jun 1, 2017)

Hola a todos. 
¿Alguien sabe algún tipo de información sobre ésta soldadora eléctrica?
Mi padre me regaló una igual y la estoy restaurando. No dice ni marca, ni especificaciones. Quiero saber algún dato para poder conectarla a la red domiciliaria de 220 V y no quemar nada. 
Creería que es industria argentina, dado que mi viejo la tenía desde hace mucho en un taller, pero no recuerda ni marca ni nada.
Cualquier información se agradece, o sugerencia para averiguar los datos como potencia de cada punto donde va la clavija del cable portaelectrodo. 
Saludos!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 1, 2017)

La pinza va dónde dice "masa" , podria ser de unos 200 A

¿ Cuantos cables y de que colores tiene para enchufarla ?


----------



## pandacba (Jun 3, 2017)

Si es de las buenas tiene un nucleo cerrado de dos piernas, en una de ellas va un arrollamiento y en la otra pierna va otro, solian ser de alta y baja, cuya coneccion mediante un puente de gruesa lámina de bronce en la parte inferior, de un bobinado sobre una de las piernas salia una conección sobre otro bobinado bien grueso que va por encima del paquete anterior de donde salen las derivaciones para la pinza, funciona solamente con la masa donde dice masa, al revés no


----------



## TULLIO (Jun 3, 2017)

si no me equivoco es una antigua soldadura electrica tipo Aguila.Tiene un bobinado primario a 220 voltios y en la otra rama el bobinado de tension, El bobinado que se encuentra en la parte exterior es el que permite la variacion de la corriente,de acuerdo al punto en que se coloque la clavija.


----------



## AleSergi (Jun 3, 2017)

Facilongo...   El terminal central es la pinza de masa,  los que rodean a este la pinza portaelectrodo. 

Podés empezar midiendo la tensión secundaria en vacío,  para todos los puntos,  andan entre 45 a 90v. 
Las màquinas pequeñas y bastante malas,  tienen elevada tensión de vacio. 

Después para cada punto con la pinza amperométrica (de 1000A) en cortocircuito las pinzas,  mejor electrodo mediante y haciendo el arco con lo mas junto que te deje el electrodo,  (casi pegado),  mas o menos que medís la intensidad de cada punto. 

También medi la corriente en vacio del lado de 220v,  ese tipo de máquinas son famosas por cargarse la instalación eléctrica de casa,  con sus tremendas corrientes de vacio. 

En casa de mis padres aún hay una Tehuelche 200A, Ind.  Argenta,  en vacio esa cosa toma 7A de la red,  una desgracia,  era que le ponia un contactor para que funcione desde la pinza porta electrodo,  solo al momento de hacer el arco,  pulsador mediante,  nunca lo hice.... Y ahora como no la usan,  pues paso al olvido.... 

Éste típo de máquinas,  mientras no la sobrepases de temperatura en los bobinados,  son eternas y bastante robustas.


----------

